# Eagle Oil Tankers



## jsgriffiths (Jun 3, 2006)

As the years roll by one's thoughts sometimes turn to names of ships and shipping Companies perhaps long forgotten. For instance, in 1953 while standing by a newbuilding, SS Elizabeth Holt, in Cammel Lairds ship yards, neighbouring newbuilds were the aircraft carrier Ark Royal and a pair of Eagle Oil tankers one named, I seem to recall, the SS San Florentino. To me the tankers were of interest because of the boiler installations which were of High Pressure forced circulation design supplying steam to the turbine plant. To my mind these were of rather radical design, particularly for a tanker, and I have often wondered how ships proved in service particularly as regards the engine room installation.

Perhaps someone can enlighten me? Indeed it would be good to hear a bit more about machinery in steam ships, which in today's world are sadly somewhat overlooked despite many being of particular interest as regards boiler, main machinery installations and tales relating thereto.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Sailed on the San Florentino as R/O from May 1963 to January 1964. By that time she was carrying crude and heavy oils as the tanks were not up to refined products. She had just spent 6 months in Bonny, Nigeria as a lightering vessel, topping-up the larger tankers that were unable to clear the river bar with a full cargo.

During the time that I was on her we had no breakdowns or other stoppages but the engineers were in constant combat with the 'vaps and struggled hard to overcome problems caused by leakages into the cargo heating coils that continually contaminated steam-steam generator tubes. On a trip from Lake Maracaibo to Sweden with Boscan crude, the cargo was barely pumpable on arrival and we took nearly 5 days to discharge 18,000 or so tons. And that was in Summer when the Baltic was at its warmest!

Good and happy ship with accommodation that was far superior to Shell's similarly-sized H-boats of the time. Chinese crew meant that the food was good and varied in nature. Swimming crabs in Venezuela made a memorable addition to the menu. All in all a very happy experience for me.


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

Re the Eagle Oil I had a pal on the Inde name of Dickenson I think ,who was killed on his first trip I believe1954 we both got our books the same time I went on a coaster and he went deep sea to the West Indies I was put on the coaster to teach me a lesson as I have explained before, anyone have any information regarding this tragedy I would be gratefull.


----------



## douglasjamesmichael (Nov 21, 2005)

I worked on board the San Gerardo in H&W Belfast - 1969 - when she was transferring to Shell renamed the (Verconnella) I was a third year apprentice with G&J Weir at the time overhauled all the boiler feed pumps and their steam turbines then when we finished her in came the Vibex and the Verricella great boats to work on- what experience


----------



## vangooler (Nov 7, 2005)

I was a on deck aboard the San Ambrosio Feb-Apr 1957. Without a doubt, of my six years in the MN she was the most miserable ship I ever sailed on. There was not one happy person during the whole voyage. Luckily it was a short one. We returned from Texas City to Falmouth to unload. Not a man stayed on board to take her back to Newcastle. My first and last Eagle Oil, life's too short.


----------



## Essjay (Apr 4, 2012)

vangooler said:


> I was a on deck aboard the San Ambrosio Feb-Apr 1957. Without a doubt, of my six years in the MN she was the most miserable ship I ever sailed on. There was not one happy person during the whole voyage. Luckily it was a short one. We returned from Texas City to Falmouth to unload. Not a man stayed on board to take her back to Newcastle. My first and last Eagle Oil, life's too short.


I wason the San Cipriano in the early 50's and thought she was the worst one!!!???(Sad)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Half way thru' my apprenticeship I contacted Eagle Oil to find out what was the routine for going away to sea as an engineer, back came a telegram could I join a ship next week, but I finished my time and joined P&O.


----------

